# Traditional Art vs Digital Art



## lostfoxeh (Jan 19, 2011)

If both styles are of high quality, which do you prefer? Traditional artwork or digital art work, both as commissions/prints and viewing for fun.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 19, 2011)

I like traditional for trades and for sketching; then I scan and put it in the computer to line/color digitally.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 19, 2011)

It makes no difference to me which one to look at.

I prefer making digital art though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 19, 2011)

Those that have good foundations tend to be traditional artists. Those that like just doing digital art tend to have shaky foundations because they rely too much on too many tricks.

That is not to say there aren't good artists that know their foundations digitally.
What I see is those that know traditional and foundations can translate to good digital artwork.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 19, 2011)

Artists are artists. I trade with people who do any work.

For my own personal work though, I am very much a traditional artist. I mainly work with pastel on black. I really enjoy the tactile blending and 'getting my hands dirty'. 
I only 'play' with digital once in a while. Someday I may do one or two serious pieces in digital, but even then I suppose I'll still end up drawing traditionally then coloring digitally. 

Traditional FTW though! <3

Plus with traditional, there's always a true original. With digital, the original is usually just the one with the higher resolution. lol


----------



## Jw (Jan 19, 2011)

I honestly like working traditionally, cause there's nothing better than the "feel" of working and crafting with your hands. Plus, I have infinitely more practice in traditional (which is skewing my opinion), but I practiced with traditional on the basics, so it's more intuitive if its real-life media and not computer media (which seems to require a lot of work just to change line values in the particular way you want). But honestly, both can be impressive to view.

As far as coloring, though, digital tends to be more uniform, which can be good or bad. 

In short, it's the artist and not the media I guess.


----------



## Kailombax (Jan 22, 2011)

In terms of drawing/sketching, I prefer to do it the traditional way. I've tried drawing digitally but I'm horrible at it so I just draw with the good old pencil and paper. = )

With Inking, I do both digital and traditional though I'm practicing more with digital inking but I'll never give up traditional inking. 

As for coloring, I do both digital and traditional though I'm doing more digital at the moment since I can't afford new markers and colored pencils but I'm never going to give up Traditional mediums. 

I guess it's all a matter of preference. Some like digital, some like traditional, and there are others who like both. ^^

In closing, I like both traditional and digital art. ^^


----------



## RTDragon (Jan 22, 2011)

Well for me i do quite a hybrid of both but mostly the majority of my artwork is traditional. Though messier i tend to start with a sketch. But digitally it's easier to sketch something on there but more difficult to color.


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

I prefer traditional, but my scanner is busted. I have a Tablet, but im not so good doing digital.


----------



## Drass (Jan 22, 2011)

my lack of a tablet forces me to sketch traditionally, and while i do finish more digital pics than traditional, i can't say I prefer one or the other.  I honestly love them both.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 22, 2011)

I like either. I officially can't really draw so I don't anymore. Nor was I good enough for commissions.


----------



## lostfoxeh (Jan 22, 2011)

I hear prang is a good super cheap color pencil.  Wielder compared them similar to prismacolor.


----------

